# My Planted Tank



## Gtdad2 (Nov 21, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Big O (Jun 28, 2011)

I like it, but it doesn't look like a 55 gallon.
What's your dimensions?


----------



## EvanCharles (May 2, 2013)

I don't know the exact dimensions, but it's deceptively long in the back... This picture doesn't show it very well


----------



## EAndrews (Apr 8, 2013)

Looks like you have some good growth in there man, how long has it been up and running?


----------



## MMantelli (May 2, 2013)

looks nice im ordering 9 more plants for my 20 this weekend already got 3 in it hope it turns out looking as good as yours.


----------



## BarbH (Feb 27, 2013)

Looks nice, from the picture it looks like the tank is a bowfront.

Sent from my SCH-R720 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EvanCharles (May 2, 2013)

I planted it about six months ago, after I got a new lighting system. The plants grow like weeds. Thanks for all the positive feedback everyone!


----------

